# Hot Dip Galvanization



## م نادر خليل (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركه لي انا مهندس فلزات و اعمل بمجال الجلفنه بالغمر علي الساخن
( Hot Dip Galvanization ) ارجوا ممن لديهم اي كتب او معلومات عنها ان يضفوها الي المنتدي وهذا ملف عن الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن
و شكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## مدحت الملاح (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في كيفية اجراء عمليات الجلفنة على الساخن بالزنك وفق المواصفات
ASTM M123/A123M
Zinc Hot Dib Galvanized


----------

